# Guppy Question



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a male and female fancy guppy in my community tank and the male always chases the female and nips her underside. I'm pretty shure that it is trying to breed with her, but he does that all day long. I am planning on getting another female so he can harass her too, but is all this chasing and nipping bad for the female? I see no visible wounds or anything like that.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

No its a very normal behavior.Don't worry.
Me and a friend of mine we 're breeding guppies and as far as i can tell always have 2 to 3 males per one female.Then they will breed 100%


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

after your guppies breed once do *not* introduce the female back with the male for a few days. give her time to rest. otherwise the male will go right back after her. this will cause stress and your female could die.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

A sex ratio of One male to three females is best,
not three males to one female, having more males to
females only seriously stresses the female fish,

Add more female so as to divide his attention


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> A sex ratio of One male to three females is best,
> not three males to one female, having more males to
> females only seriously stresses the female fish,
> 
> Add more female so as to divide his attention










and also do keep the female away from the males after giving birth









all good advice


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Guys









I'm not purposely trying to breed, but with a male and female guppy toghter, it is harder to get them to stop breeding


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, if you don't want breeding then just keep males - they look nicer also


----------

